# [Sony DSC-HX20V] Graduating from automatic mode?



## Winfried (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello


I don't know anything about photography, so until now, I only used my DSC-HX20V with the default automatic mode ("Intelligent Auto" green icon on the Model dial), the Defocus Effect, or some of items available in the SCN mode.


But since I was told that this camera could do much more, I headed for the Manuals section  but there's actually only one "Instruction Manual" (the other files are the same thing but with additional languages), and it only contains the list of features ("Introduction of other functions > Menu Items") with no tutorial on how to use them.


After reading "Understanding ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture &#8211; A Beginner&#8217;s Guide", I was wondering if people who know that camera well could me what else I can do with it, especially with the P, M, and MR sections.


Thank you.


----------



## Niner (Aug 4, 2014)

To me that camera is more about how really smart the computer programming  is. That is what you are paying for in this camera series.  The camera does a multitude of things beyond the old shutter and and aperture manipulation days by computer program.  The added features like the camera shake compensation, the GPS, and the quick snap of several exposures and then creating one photo with corrections.the seamless connection of a panoramic photo, the 3D, the HD , the the ability to take photos with multiple compensation exposures with one click of a button,  etc., etc., makes this camera what it is supposed to be.  These things...and the amazing sharp zoom at 20 x for a really outstanding zoom capability in a camera that will fit in a pocket.  

And now you know there is a HX50V with even more features.   It has a 30x zoom and a popup flash, and more exposure modes including some you may never use....like one where you can pick a basic color and only objects that color show in an otherwise B&W photo.  

Great trip cameras.  I love mine.


----------



## Winfried (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the infos.

I'll try to find a tutorial somewhere.


----------

